# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Các ngày nghỉ lễ lớn đang sắp đến rồi, đội ngũ Didau đang lên kế hoạch cho những chuyến đi chơi xa đây :-p. Còn các bạn thì sao, nhanh tay chọn cho mình một trong những gói khuyến mãi của các resort , khách sạn dưới đây nhé. Điểm đến tuần này là Instanbul, cùng khám phá những nét hấp dẩn của thành phố này đi các bạn. Cuối cùng sẽ cập nhật tour miền Trung, Phú Quốc, Thái Lan và Tây An - Lạc Dương - Trịnh Châu - Khai Phong. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Century Riverside Hotel Huế - “Gói khuyến mãi nghỉ dưỡng và ẩm thực”*

Giá: 2.650.000 VND/gói

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm lưu trú ở phòng Deluxe Riverview dành cho 2 người1 bữa cơm tối món Huế, 2 bữa buffet sáng cho 2 người tại nhà hàng TerraceTặng 2 phiếu giảm giá dịch vụ gồm:
Giảm 10% dịch vụ tại Century SpaGiảm 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại tất cả nhà hàng/quầy bar của khách sạn, dịch vụ giặt làGiảm giá 10% khi đăng ký các chương trình tham quan city tour tại tour desk của khách sạnThuế và phí phục vụ

* Lưu ý: Phụ thu vào dịp lễ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hoàng Ngọc Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Khuyến mãi mùa hè 2012”*

Giá: 4.200.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior Garden View với buffet sáng hàng ngày tại nhà hàng cho 2 người1 suất ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối (set menu) cho 2 ngườiXe buýt đón và đưa 2 chiều từ Tp.HCM đến Hoàng Ngọc ResortGiảm 20% giá ăn, uống tại các nhà hàng và quầy bars trong resort, 35% các dịch vụ giặt ủiGiảm 25% đồ uống và snacks trong phòng ở, 30% các dịch vụ massage và spa

Chương trình áp dụng từ 2/5 - 30/9/2012 (chỉ áp dụng cho người Việt Nam và người nước ngoài đang sống và làm việc tại Việt Nam)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Michelia Hotel, Nha Trang*

Giá: 4.179.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe, phục vụ ăn sáng tại phòng1 chai champagne, bánh và hoa, trang trí đặc biệt giai điệu tình yêu tại phòng1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Á cho 2 người (bao gồm 1 ly rượu vang đỏ mỗi khách)Thưởng thức trà hoặc cafe hoặc cacao nóng và bánh ngọt tại Coffee ShopThuế và phí phục vụ

* Lưu ý: Chương trình chỉ dành cho khách đặt trực tiếp với khách sạn

Chương trình áp dụng đến 20/12/2012 (không áp dụng cho các dịp lễ hội)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gold Coast Hotel, Đà Nẵng - “Chương trình pháo hoa sắc màu Đà Nẵng 2012”*

Giá: 7.700.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe tại Gold Coast Hotel1 đêm phòng khách sạn 3 sao ở phố cổ Hội AnĐón khách từ sân bay hoặc ga Đà Nẵng về khách sạn2 vé xem pháo hoa tại khán đài C1 tối 29 hoặc 30/4/2012Tour tham quan bán đảo Sơn Trà và biển Mỹ Khê1 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Poolside Gold CoastXe đưa khách ra sân bay miễn phí

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 25/4 - 2/5/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Instanbul, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ*

Là một trong những thành phố nổi tiếng của Châu Âu, với một nửa thuộc Châu Âu và một nửa thuộc Châu Á. Đến nơi này, bạn sẽ có dịp tận hưởng khoảng thời gian lãng mạn, tuyệt vời nhất khi được ngâm mình trong chiếc bồn tắm Hamams, chinh phục và ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên đỉnh Buyuk Camlia - nơi cao nhất của thành phố. Đặc biệt, đây còn là nơi cực kỳ lý tưởng cho những cặp đôi đang yêu nhau nữa, cùng khám phá nhé! ^^

*Dedem Hotel*

Giá: từ 48 USD

Mặc dù chỉ là một khách sạn nhỏ nhưng Dedem có các phòng rất sạch sẽ, vị trí thuận tiện đến các điểm du lịch và nhân viên của khách sạn thì cực kỳ dễ thương nữa. Nếu đang tìm khách sạn giá tốt thì Dedem là lựa chọn hoàn hảo đó các bạn  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Antique House Istanbul*

Giá: từ 61 USD

Khách sạn này có có phòng nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ và thức ăn rất ngon. Cũng là 1 lựa chọn cho những ai thích 1 nơi yên tĩnh và có nhiều thời gian để tản bộ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

